# GSD bites 3 in Vaughan (Toronto Area)



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/925020--100-lb-german-shepherd-attacks-3-in-vaughn

Heard this story on the news last night. The video was pretty clear. I hope they get this guy.

This guy must have known what was going on with his dog. The store was not that big. One man needed 20 stitches.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonder if they are going to release the video? This is the ignorant owners fault, now a dog will have to suffer along with those innocent people.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow, bad name for the breed and inncocent people suffer for the irresponsible owner. 

Hope they get this guy and the dog.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

What an idiotic owner. This is very, very bad for the breed. Ontario already has BSL.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

All i can think of is the three I's --- Irresponsible----Ignorant----Idiot


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Dog in quarantine after attacks send two to hospital - thestar.com

...can anyone guess whats going to happen after this?
I'm out. I'm moving to Quebec if it happens. Seriously sick of ontarios idiots.

Or, need to meet intelligent people!


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Deathmetal said:


> Dog in quarantine after attacks send two to hospital - thestar.com
> 
> ...can anyone guess whats going to happen after this?
> I'm out. I'm moving to Quebec if it happens. Seriously sick of ontarios idiots.
> ...



Ontario is not the place it used to be, Quebec or Alberta is much better! I am sorry but I don't see how anyone can blame the GSD , to me it is the owner who is 100% at fault! The GSD should be put in foster and the owner should be put in quarantine! JMO


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Lora said:


> Ontario is not the place it used to be, Quebec or Alberta is much better! I am sorry but I don't see how anyone can blame the GSD , to me it is the owner who is 100% at fault! The GSD should be put in foster and the owner should be put in quarantine! JMO


I completely agree. I'm lucky, my common-law boyfriend is from Quebec and we've already talked about moving out there. If this happens, I'm going, and he'll probably follow! 

I have no words that people on here want to hear, but it involves alot of ....:headbang:


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

UGH this makes me so mad!!! poor dog, and i feel bad for the people that got bit. stupid owner!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I blame the owner too. Why is he inside a store with the dog not on a leash? I think the owner needs to be put in quarantine for not having a brain. Why didn't he help the victim that he seen at the store? He knew he did wrong and that is why he ran. Why doesn't he have shot records on his dog? Shhhish!


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

What do you bet that it wasn't even a GSD? The media loves to mislabel dog breeds. Most cops can identify a GSD, but you never know.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"Poor dog"? The dog is at fault also, as well as the owner is responsible. The dog did the attacking and biting so he is most definetly at fault - the dog owner is responsible but there was obviously something wrong with the dog as well to attack the people like it sounds like he did.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

codmaster said:


> "Poor dog"? The dog is at fault also, as well as the owner is responsible. The dog did the attacking and biting so he is most definetly at fault - the dog owner is responsible but there was obviously something wrong with the dog as well to attack the people like it sounds like he did.


If the dog was never told not to bite, if the dog was trained to bite, then I do not believe it is the dog's fault at all. They do not know right from wrong like we do, they only know what they are taught, or if they bite and they are not corrected.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

IMO an owner knows when his/her dog is a liability for a bite. It is their responsibility to protect the dog AND the public from this situation. IMO Stupid human for not properly restraining his animal. And this is from someone who has a dog who at one point was a liability to bite. If you have a dog who is a liability, it is your reponsibility to have it leashed-and maybe muzzled-at all times.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> If the dog was never told not to bite, if the dog was trained to bite, then I do not believe it is the dog's fault at all. They do not know right from wrong like we do, they only know what they are taught, or if they bite and they are not corrected.


Do you think that every dog will react the same way to such a situation? 
If 10 dogs were raised the same as this one, do you think all 10 would have done the same thing in the store? If not, then the dog has to be held accountable for their actions.

Unless the dog was specifically trained to bite everyone they come across (a possibility certainly), then the dog did the biting is accountable. The owner is legally responsible of course.+


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Deathmetal said:


> IMO an owner knows when his/her dog is a liability for a bite. It is their responsibility to protect the dog AND the public from this situation. IMO Stupid human for not properly restraining his animal. And this is from someone who has a dog who at one point was a liability to bite. If you have a dog who is a liability, it is your reponsibility to have it leashed-and maybe muzzled-at all times.


Absolutely!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> I completely agree. I'm lucky, my common-law boyfriend is from Quebec and we've already talked about moving out there. If this happens, I'm going, and he'll probably follow!


Can I come too?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Can I come too?


You're more than welcome to hitch, but I must warn, its hostage for you!

Does anyone see a photo of this dog anywhere?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

They're all over Police find owner of dog that attacked 3 - Google News
In the defense of Ontario's German Shepherds though, Michael Bryant (the Attorney General that banned pit bulls) has still personally killed more people In Ontario than GSDs have.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

From what I understand, they're not charging the owner because the dog didn't "attack" and there was video. He's being fined for off-leash, shots, etc though.
From seeing the video, the dog looked like a poorly behaved (adult) puppy... What '100lb GSD' can be "beaten off" with a newspaper? The other "attack" was a lady whose coat was ripped. Not defending the owner but it really didn't look like an attack to me. This dog needs a new owner.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If the dog didn't attack how did the one guy get his arm all ripped up?

Or at least that is what it looked like anyway.

Strange story!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Where is the video? do you have a link please.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

It was at Dog Attacks Three People In Vaughan but they all seem to have been removed.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks, I see it right after the Disney commercial. Cant believe the owner did nothing! 
Crazy! I don't understand why the dog did this clearly confused and scared, but the owner is an idiot!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That video shows surveillance of two people getting 'attacked.' From what I can see, anyway. And are they really considering the makeup casualty an attack?


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I have seen the video.

Most of the attack on the man is unseen, as it is just below the camera. However, it bit his face and arm - the wound on his arm was gaping and required 20 stitches, and he is quoted as saying he was afraid it was gonna rip his face off his mouth is all wounded. He is clearly terrified still. There is a woman who avoided attack by standing still in a corner, she must have been so afraid - although the dog DID bite and rip her jacket, puncturing her lip gloss.

The man goes on to say that the owner of the dog left the store and they both took off running without so much as a "get bent."

The dog is very clearly a GSD, and a female. It's behavior is strange - it's not lunging aggressively, but it's ears are back, I couldn't see teeth bared, tail is wagging slowly, and it circles frequently around in front of the door to the store. When the "attack" occurs, the man is standing by a garbage can, and appears to be holding something up with one arm over his head - perhaps food, that the dog wanted? Honestly I'd like to hear an expert's opinion on this dog's behavior in the tape.

That dog had to have bitten HARD for his arm to be "gaping," and apparently he requires more treatment.

Edit: Konotashi - She also ripped her coat. I just had my barn owner's dog rip my jacket, which was an awards jacket I won contesting, and I made him replace it. Not the same as your arm ripped open, but her personal property was still damaged, and that's not okay. Could have easily been her body, if the coat were less thick.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks stressed to me. And in one part, his leg appears to fall out from under him, so maybe he's in pain?


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

You're right, I hadn't noticed that before. She also appears to be mouthing a lot, definitely a very nervous an insecure animal, I feel sorry for it. Owner is a complete moron. His total lack of compassion alone is condemnable.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

It makes me sad to hear that this happened anywhere to any one for any reason. No matter the breed. We all know that dogs can be totally lovable if trained properly or totally out of control if not trained or trained improperly. Either way, the owner should have never had that dog there, especially unleashed for any reason. Not to mention showing no concern for the people who were hurt by his dog. 

Nadia has, what I consider, the propensity to bite. She will definitely nip at a stranger that attempts to pet her, at the calf of people's legs as they walk away from her, at their fingers if they put them in her crate, at a child that moves too fast. Because of these facts, she is not allowed to be loose in situations that she could do these things. I watch her like a hawk. When I do walk her in public, it is at a park where I can maintain LOTS of space between myself with her and others in the park. I do not allow her near people that could antagonize her. I do not take her shopping inside a store. I do work on socializing her, but only with people in my club who are willing to help. When new people come to our club, I do not let them 'say hi' & pet her; I keep her away from them altogether. It has taken a LONG time to get her to a point where I trust her a little even with my trainer. I just can't imagine taking her somewhere, in public and not paying attention to her actions!! I keep a very tight grip on her and her actions, and if I fail to protect her from potential problems I would never forgive myself for the damage she did to others or for failing her.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> That video shows surveillance of two people getting 'attacked.' From what I can see, anyway. And are they really considering the makeup casualty an attack?


They better, because it _was_ an attack. That dog tried to bite her and she was lucky that she was wearing a jacket and that the dog went for her pocket. Absence of injury doesn't mean absence of an attack.

That dog doesn't look scared to me, it went right up to those people. It did seem stressed that it couldn't get to its owner, but that's an extremely unstable dog if it _approached_ 3 people and bit them because of stress.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

My sentiment exactly, Syaoransbear.

I'd classify the dog more as nervous than scared, or perhaps more along the lines of insecure - she looks confused, but not all that angry, which is very frightening to me. If she was afraid, and she handles it by attacking in this strange manner, something is very wrong with her mind, and that owner should be ashamed of himself for many reasons. I think this is a very dangerous dog and I gotta be honest, I'm not sure she should live. It was just erratically going about biting, very unusual looking stuff and therefore quite scary.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The owner looked like he was in the store, ripping crap off, while his dog was out there, and he took off with the dog because he had half of the store's property under his coat. 

Maybe that is just my cynicism.

It looked like it bit the guy with the newspaper because he was waving the newspaper at him.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The owner is at fault, NOT the dog. It is the owner's responsibility to make sure they have control of their dog.He did not control his dog, did not help out the victims and obviously doesn't care. The dog will pay for the owner's stupidity. If the owner had been more responsible this would not have happened.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Larien said:


> My sentiment exactly, Syaoransbear.
> 
> I'd classify the dog more as nervous than scared, or perhaps more along the lines of insecure - she looks confused, but not all that angry, which is very frightening to me. If she was afraid, and she handles it by attacking in this strange manner, something is very wrong with her mind, and that owner should be ashamed of himself for many reasons. I think this is a very dangerous dog and I gotta be honest, I'm not sure she should live. It was just erratically going about biting, very unusual looking stuff and therefore quite scary.


I agree, I think this dog is dangerous. And with unprovoked 3 bites, I can't imagine it being allowed to live.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Don Sharma said:


> Learn your dog's aggression threshold. Spay or neuter your dog. Consider a muzzle for special circumstances. Consult an animal behavior specialist. Engage in gentle and calming forms of play with your dog. Talk to your veterinarian about possible medical problems that can cause aggressive behavior, especially if the behavior comes from a usually calm animal.


This is a quote from this website: ** spam removed by Admin** 
Not sure why you posted it at all but especially without crediting the source? :thinking:


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

:headbang:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

ya, that post confused me and I chose to ignore it


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> This is a quote from this website:** spam link removed by ADMIN**
> Not sure why you posted it at all but especially without crediting the source? :thinking:


I flagged this post and another of his- it is an ad for a link to another site. This seems to be happening a lot. These posters try to sound legit so they are not deleted.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, that dog certainly didn't look like he was attacking out of fear to me, he back the people into corners, not the other way around.

No attack is the dog's fault, never. It's an animal. The owner should be held accountable and the dog destroyed if he can't be placed with someone who is willing to work with this dog. You can't say that a dog attacking, and biting _hard_, people who aren't doing anything to warrant it is right in the head.

She did look antsy, and I'm sure it's because her owner was gone, but when she approached that one person she actually looked friendly. Ears back slightly, tail wagging loose and low, she even sniffed hi ma bit when he made an aggressive posture. So she might be able to be worked with, but still. I stand by what I said, she needs to be destroyed or placed in experienced hands.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It appears the guy was robbing the store?? I didn't listen to it with the sound on, but that definitely looked like what he was doing. Given that, I wouldn't be surprised if the dog had been trained with those aggressive tendencies.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> He did not control his dog, did not help out the victims and obviously doesn't care.


I'm not surprised... With our sue-happy society, if you stay to help or apologize, you're just admitting to guilt and digging yourself deeper. You're expected to just let the police handle it and the judge to tell you how much you're responsible for and how badly you should feel. If my dog did this and there were no consequences that would ruin my life forever, I'd feel more than obligated to pay for all of the damages and more; but if someone suffers a dog bite and smells early retirement at my expense, I'm probably not gonna feel overly motivated to stick around and build a case against myself. 
This has been demonstrated in Ontario with skyrocketing car insurance rates. If you hit a person, just expect to never drive a car again. Consequently, hit-and-runs are also dramatically higher. Yea, it's the human thing to stay to help but when you're only rewarded with you and your family's lives destroyed, perhaps you count on someone else to act as a human being in your absence. 
The very first insurance case I ever worked on was a car insurance case where a 27 year old mother was distracted by her kids in the back seat and rear-ended the car in front of her. The 52 year old woman in front of her was paralyzed (waist down). After topping out what insurance pays out, they had to sell their home, car, liquidated the kids' college funds and she had to continue to pay a monthly settlement of about $2,000. When I got involved, the lady had been paying for years and they were back in court because the paralyzed lady had injured herself on a piece of therapy equipment because she couldn't feel her legs and was asking for even more money. 
At that point I'd rather be dead than responsible for all of another person's problems for the rest of their life while my kids are deprived of everything I worked for, for them.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> It appears the guy was robbing the store?? I didn't listen to it with the sound on, but that definitely looked like what he was doing. Given that, I wouldn't be surprised if the dog had been trained with those aggressive tendencies.


Looked that way, like he used the dog as a distraction.. Whether or not it was trained, eh, I have no clue.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> Well, that dog certainly didn't look like he was attacking out of fear to me, he back the people into corners, not the other way around.
> 
> No attack is the dog's fault, never. It's an animal. The owner should be held accountable and the dog destroyed if he can't be placed with someone who is willing to work with this dog. You can't say that a dog attacking, and biting _hard_, people who aren't doing anything to warrant it is right in the head.
> 
> She did look antsy, and I'm sure it's because her owner was gone, but when she approached that one person she actually looked friendly. Ears back slightly, tail wagging loose and low, she even sniffed hi ma bit when he made an aggressive posture. So she might be able to be worked with, but still. I stand by what I said, she needs to be destroyed or placed in experienced hands.


I agree completely. As for the aggressive posture, maybe the owner abused the dog, because I have seen some dogs get aggressive when you move a certain way or approach them a certain way. But I do agree with you completely.


----------

